# The Worst Most Evil Job In the World Ever!



## Nev Hallam (14 Nov 2009)

Its Saturday, and I get to chill out and relax, however my girlfriend tells me the drain is blocked. I go inspect to find the waste outside the kitchen is blocked because my gf keeps putting rubbish down the sink, over a period of 5 months its become completely blocked and overflowing.
I would sooner clean up s**t than unblock that drain. I even used my respirator but it still makes me retch. Its nasty. I even used rubber gloves. I'm now off to burn my clothes and bleach my skin then go to church to tell the vicar hell is at my house living in my drain!
Yuk!!!!!!!


----------



## wizer (14 Nov 2009)

Are you married to my wife's sister??

Had exactly the same situation this summer with our drains. My missus chucks everything down there. :evil: 

However, I got my Dad to clear it out :lol: 

Upstairs for thinking Nev


----------



## Chems (14 Nov 2009)

I hope you showed her were the toilet was so she'd stop crapping in the sink.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (14 Nov 2009)

The trick I have is an old Henry Vac with extra long pipe..
reaching outside..Make sure the vac is out side...lol
Then just suck the rubbish back out..Job done, well you have to clean out 
the vac for next time, just hose it out in to the drain.


----------



## Dave S (14 Nov 2009)

My symapthies - been there too! However, having had to unblock a soil pipe twice this year (why don't teenage daughters _think_ before putting haf the bog roll down in one go!! :evil: ) I think I'd probablychoose the drain job of the two.  

cheers
Dave


----------



## MikeG. (14 Nov 2009)

I made one of my daughters rod the drains after she blocked it as a youngster. Funnily enough, they've not been blocked since.....

Mike


----------



## Racers (14 Nov 2009)

Mmmm rancid fat nothing like it :shock: 

Had to do it a couple of times my self, its not better the second time  


Pete


----------



## Dave S (15 Nov 2009)

Mike Garnham":396hh9gi said:


> I made one of my daughters rod the drains after she blocked it as a youngster. Funnily enough, they've not been blocked since.....
> 
> Mike


You're a hard taskmaster, Mike! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Digit (15 Nov 2009)

> I made one of my daughters rod the drains after she blocked it as a youngster. Funnily enough, they've not been blocked since.....



Never fails does it Mike?
Ma in law said it was evil, so I suggested she do the cleaning, went ever so quiet after that! :twisted: 

Roy.


----------



## woodbloke (15 Nov 2009)

The worst thing I've found for blocking drains is washing powder detergent (the powdery/tablet stuff) which seems to completly block the outside drain. Nothing for it but to stick my arm down the 'U' bend and drag out bucket fulls of congealed rubbish  
We now use the liquid detergent in the washing machine which is much better...but the dishwasher still uses tablets :x - Rob


----------



## Nev Hallam (15 Nov 2009)

woodbloke":16gks54d said:


> The worst thing I've found for blocking drains is washing powder detergent (the powdery/tablet stuff) which seems to completly block the outside drain. Nothing for it but to stick my arm down the 'U' bend and drag out bucket fulls of congealed rubbish
> We now use the liquid detergent in the washing machine which is much better...but the dishwasher still uses tablets :x - Rob



Funny you should say that, that's what someone told me. That added to sweetcorn, peas and pasta. Tis the second time I've done this.
I can handle the sludge and cleaning its just the stench!
The strangest thing was that when I walked through me back yard my dogs wanted to lick my hands they couldn't get enough of that rancid smell. Ew!!


----------



## Tom K (15 Nov 2009)

woodbloke":lt169tht said:


> much better...but the dishwasher still uses tablets :x - Rob



So does mine apparently the blocked drain stench gives her a terrible headache. :lol:


----------



## Grinding One (16 Nov 2009)

Well I do not know if you guys over there ever heard of Baking Soda?? You buy a box,put it opened into the Fridge (Ice Box) and after a month in there you pour it into your drain..Kills Fridge odors then cuts grease in the pipes.A two for one kinda thing.Heard it from a plumber,mine runs free now since I have been treating it....


----------



## Mcluma (16 Nov 2009)

Done it twice, wasn't the sink , but the toilets, all that stuff that woman trow in, and they all think its bio degradable, actually all those hygenic wet wipes stuff is pretty damaging to the flow off your drains

well this time i will be more prepared, i bought the drain attachement for my karcher, so when it happens again, i will not be laying on my belly scooping s**T


----------



## lurker (16 Nov 2009)

Grinding One":36ew4skc said:


> Well I do not know if you guys over there ever heard of Baking Soda?? You buy a box,put it opened into the Fridge (Ice Box) and after a month in there you pour it into your drain..Kills Fridge odors then cuts grease in the pipes.A two for one kinda thing.Heard it from a plumber,mine runs free now since I have been treating it....



I like that 2 for 1 idea G1 :lol: 

IMHO Washing Soda is best for Drains
Washing Soda + Fat = soap


----------



## Dibs-h (16 Nov 2009)

One isn't likely to get funny looks buying an almost industrial qty of baking soda?


----------



## lurker (16 Nov 2009)

Dibs-h":zak9uufc said:


> One isn't likely to get funny looks buying an almost industrial qty of baking soda?



Not if you buy citric acid at the same time :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (17 Nov 2009)

Obviously you lot dont use hot water in your washing machines and dishwashers.

serves you right.


----------



## Digit (17 Nov 2009)

The two main causes of detergent build up in waste pipes DW are, the length of pipework, the longer it is the worse the problem is likely to be, and the other is the use of powder in the soap tray. 
The powders will normally dissolve during the wash action, but few machines clear their tray of the powder, so it is still sitting there when the cold rinse water flushes some of it into the machine. This results in powder residue on the 'clean' washing and a buildup in the pipe work. 

Roy.


----------



## devonwoody (17 Nov 2009)

Digit, you are right, I knew there was cold water around somewhere causing it. I suppose a long pipe to the drain also means water can cool down causing this sort of trouble.

Actually my wife hasnt used the soap tray for years on our W/M , straight on top of the washing is the way she goes.


----------



## Digit (17 Nov 2009)

> straight on top of the washing is the way she goes.



That's the way!

Roy.


----------



## Grinding One (18 Nov 2009)

Dibs-h":1sweo6eg said:


> One isn't likely to get funny looks buying an almost industrial qty of baking soda?



The box I use is probably 10 oz. and if used correctly,no problem.Takes away food smells in fridge,then cleans pipes...well as I have been using it for 20 years my system has not clogged.


----------

